# nmbr5



## number5 (Feb 25, 2014)

Here are my labs:   test/509.  Fsh/5.5.  Lh/5.2   estradiol/28.3.  Ast/20.  Alt/56.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Pre cycle or post?  Is there a question that goes along with them?


----------



## number5 (Feb 25, 2014)

This is pre.   I was gonna research and see what they all mean..  I wanna do my first cycle soon.  Someone said to get the labs in to see if it was even safe.  And I don't know what he meant


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

Brother, take your time.  The fact you are unsure of what the numbers mean suggests you have a lot of research to do before your first injection.


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

How old are you?  Everything looks pretty normal.  ALT is a touch high but nothing to worry about.  My guess you drink occasionally, or at least in the days before your draw.

Just from those numbers I'd say you're good to go, and you'll be glad you have them for reference when you get post cycle labs.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

Number5 is this a journal you are starting here?


----------



## Rumpy (Feb 25, 2014)

Yeah, it's an odd post.  Put up your full specs, goals and proposed cycle.

Did you mean to start this as a journal?


----------



## number5 (Feb 25, 2014)

Oh ok.  By soon I mean I would like to this year.   I never realized how much science goes into all this.   I've found a lot of info just on this site.  I know it has motivated me to work a lot harder and watch my diet more closely.  Is there a section on blood tests or do I just pick up pieces here and there?  I just wanna learn first.  I was curious when I saw how much is on those results.  I know what some of the numbers mean but not most of them.  I'd like to know what every number means.


----------



## number5 (Feb 25, 2014)

Ya I wanted to start a journal.  I wanna just make some strength gains.  I'm 32 years  195lbs  16percent bf.  I guess I should have posted that first.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 25, 2014)

I think a lot of us just used google.  I ended up buying a medical textbook that explains all blood tests for everything, but im a nerd.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 25, 2014)

number5 said:


> Ya I wanted to start a journal.  I wanna just make some strength gains.  I'm 32 years  195lbs  16percent bf.  I guess I should have posted that first.



What can you squat, bench, deadlift and overhead press?


----------



## number5 (Feb 25, 2014)

I haven't done max in well over a  year.  Ill have to get back to you on that one.  I'd be lying if I gave a number


----------



## coltmc4545 (Feb 25, 2014)

Well I give you props for actually getting labs done way before you even cycle. Right before you cycle get them drawn again. This will give you a baseline test to go off of once you pct to see if you recovered ok and are back in normal range. I'm guessing you were the teachers favorite because you followed directions in school?


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 25, 2014)

Agree with Colt re: good sense to get baseline bloods before your blast. Nothing in those numbers looks out of line, as Rumpy stated based upon those markers you're good to go. Def start a log and you'll get a wealth of input and feedback so you can course-correct along the way. Get your PCT sorted before you ever pin your first dose and have your diet spot-on to max your results. Spongy can help in that space, all the Bros can help if you're in need of a training program. Just post-up where you are at present and be open to suggestions. 

Peace.

- Savage


----------



## number5 (Mar 16, 2014)

Damn.   Was making good gains.  Running a great training program.  And then I got really sick.  I don't know if it was a virus or what.  Been puking my guts up for a few days now.  Just starting to get better.  I hate this crap.  I feel sooo freakin weak.  I feel like I have noodles for arms now.  I haven't gotten sick like this in years.  I hope I get back to where I was quickly.  Nothing makes me feel more like a turd than just laying around.   I had just started a different schedule working chest and tris and abs mon,  legs wed, bis back and abs fri and cardio day on sat.  Seems to be perfect combo for me.  I was working on finding something that worked for a while and this seems to be it.  The longer rest period between workout seems to be just what the doc ordered.  This allows me to work each muscle group a little harder.  Gained 20 lbs on my dumbell press among other things within the first three weeks of working out this way!  I can't wait to hit it hard again.   I might have to go without my pre workout for a bit though.  I don't know how my stomach will handle some n.o.explode right now.  Anyway I think I was working out too often.  I figure two days of rest for each group was good but my new method is proving that I like a little more.


----------



## number5 (Mar 16, 2014)

I have everyting in place for a couple of cycles but now I'm thinking I still have a lot to gain before I need to blast.  I thing I will ride this routine until my gains taper off, then try to get with pob and see if I can get some some advice and squeeze some more gains out before I cycle.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 16, 2014)

Great idea!!!


----------



## number5 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so I've changed up my training a little bit.  I want to get my body fit and lose some fat.  I want to increase endurance.  Now I have been just lifting for bulk and working each part one time a week.  I've been making good gains and lining out my diet.  It just takes time but that ok.  I recently go a heavy bag and a speed bag.   I used to use them when I was in karate but that was almost twenty years ago.  Needless to say I can't move like I used to.  I'm twice the size I was then but slowwww.  I'm just getting back used to punching and I love the way it makes me feel. I'm gonna start working it into my workout.  We didn't use them much in karate so I really don't know how often or on which days to use them.  I'm just gonna try with my chest on mondays and with my arms on fridays and see how it goes.  All I know is I'm beginning to really love working out. I wish I could train every day but it seemed to slow my gains.  I have tons of respect for all you guys out there who have accomplished so much in your training.  I feel like my goals are changing as I progress.  I used to just want bulk and now that I've got a little meat on my bones, I really just want to shed some cheese and get fit.  Cant wait to get a few months under my belt and see how things go.  Right now I weigh 195lbs, about 17% bf, 5'10", 32yrs, my maxs are: bench 220, squat 180.  I've been working my legs harder and they're getting stronger.   I don't know what my deadlift or overhead is.  I know I love working my shoulders so they feel pretty strong. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.  I know these stats aren't complete but its the best I can do right now. I'm just kinda new at dialing this stuff in so if this is annoying I'm sorry.  I just figured I'd go ahead and post it.  Thanks for all the motivation so far.  Lovin it


----------



## number5 (Apr 19, 2014)

Just checkin in.   Doing lots of cardio.  Its getting better.  Lots and lots of pushups situps and stuff like that.  Lots of heavybag work.  I'm trying to get my bf down.   Enjoy this kinda training bc I can just keep going and going.  Diet is really coming around.  I still slack off on sunday but overall going great.  I've lost about 5 lbs so far and idk what bf% is but my body is looking better.  Huh I lost wwight and look bigger.  Prolly start going heavy again pretty soon.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Apr 19, 2014)

number5 said:


> Just checkin in.   Doing lots of cardio.  Its getting better.  Lots and lots of pushups situps and stuff like that.  Lots of heavybag work.  I'm trying to get my bf down.   Enjoy this kinda training bc I can just keep going and going.  Diet is really coming around.  I still slack off on sunday but overall going great.  I've lost about 5 lbs so far and idk what bf% is but my body is looking better.  Huh I lost wwight and look bigger.  Prolly start going heavy again pretty soon.



Congratulations on the progress. Keep it up Number5


----------



## number5 (May 5, 2014)

Holy crap.  My wife ordered some fat burners from a certain research company that has drawn a little attention lately, and tried em out.  She said they were too strong for her so my dumbass took some to see what she was talking about.  Man they are horrible.  People don't need that crap to lose weight.  I've had crazy good results just with my diet and so has she.  I just tried to workout on those things and had to stop after a warmup set.  All that stuff is bad news if you ask me.   Feel like I'm about to die!  I'm throwing that stuff out and if anyone wants to try em out, I urge you not to.  Just eat right and excercise.  Those freakin things make me feel like I'm about to fart, burp, fall over, and die.


----------



## number5 (Jul 1, 2014)

Ok I'm on my third week of my first cycle.  I was gonna wait some more but I got all my gear in and just decided to go ahead.  I'm running the cycle from the post getsome made except for the dbol.  Just test only.  I'm using the hcg nolva and clomid.  Holy crap!!!  I gained about 8pound already and my waist is still getting smaller I think..   I've done things to my wife that I don't think have been invented yet.  Only on week 3.  I'm gonna run 12 on and 12 off and see how it goes.   So far tons of energy and much more intense workouts.  Is 12 weeks the max I should run?  I have enough gear for 14.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 2, 2014)

14 is fine. Just keep an eye on your BP and you need to get bloods drawn again in about 3-4 weeks. Post those numbers up. Do you have an AI on hand? Test will aromatize and so will hcg.


----------



## number5 (Jul 2, 2014)

Yep I have ai.  I will post bloods in a few weeks.


----------



## number5 (Aug 15, 2014)

*fractured heel*

Hey guys I haven't been one here in a month or so.  I have been making incredible gains while on my cycle.  Strength went through the roof and bf went way down.  I've gained 22 lbs.  I'm on week 9 and I wanted some opinions wether or not I should pull off.  I found out today that I have some stress fractures in the heel of my left foot.  Doc said not to do any lifting whatsoever until he oks it.  When I work my upper body I really don't feel it much in my foot but he said no.  He said it will just get worse.  I have no idea how this happened.  I never hit it on anything or felt it happen.  It just slowly started hurting.  Crap!  I was wonderinv if anyone has heared of this happening fron lifting and how long this may take to heal.  Also if anyone has advice on how to minimize my losses while I'm getting over this thing.   Thanks


----------

